# Positive unexpected side effects to working out?



## honeybee (Mar 7, 2002)

When I began lifting weights, I started because I want to better myself inside and out, and I have goals I want to achieve. I didnt expect how happy I would be, how positive I am now. My self confidence has doubled since I began..(divorce can take that away), and I feel like I can do anything! Also, a little side effect I didnt expect was my posture has greatly improved. Being a tall girl (5'10"), Ive always had poor posture, mostly when sitting, but now I feel like my back is a lot stronger, and I find myself sitting erect more. 
Anyway, it got me thinking, have you had any pleasant yet unexpected side effects from lifting weights?


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by honeybee *_
> Anyway, it got me thinking, have you had any pleasant yet unexpected side effects from lifting weights?



I have better sex! 
 

I'm sure I could kick my brothers ass even though I'm almost 40!


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Mar 7, 2002)

I find myself sitting ERECT at times as well .


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> I find myself sitting ERECT at times as well .


   lmao


----------



## elvn (Mar 7, 2002)

I'ld say better sex too. seriously.  cause you  know you look hot so its much less inhibiting esp. as a girl.


----------



## BigB (Mar 8, 2002)

Looking good brings along with it a lot of self confidence.  I also find I can handle stress much better.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> I find myself sitting ERECT at times as well .


I knew I shoulda come up with a better word....


----------

